
Building a Simple Static Site with Parcel and Stimulus - stepbeek
https://happyvalley.dev/building-a-simple-static-site-with-parcel-and-stimulus/
======
stepbeek
I've written a walkthrough of building a very simple static site using Parcel
as the build tool and Stimulus as a scripting library. I'm really enjoying
using these tools and figured that a walkthrough was a good way to show off
what I like about them.

